# [Risolto] Circa Aver media super hhybrid 007

## ciro64

Ciao: cme da titolo ho problemi nel far vedere sotto Linux la periferica.

Tempo addietro usavo kaffeine e tuttto sembrava andar bene.

Ora ho un pc nuovo.... e mi servirebbe riutilizzare questa scheda.

Sotto Win 8.1 funziona, mentre sotto Linux(Gentoo e Fedora) non va.

Periferica:

```

ci7ht ~ # lspci |grep -i mult

06:02.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)

```

Inoltre:

```

$ dmesg |grep saa

[   14.660427] saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0, 2, 17 loaded

[   14.660767] saa7133[0]: found at 0000:06:02.0, rev: 209, irq: 17, latency: 32, mmio: 0xf7100000

[   14.660774] saa7133[0]: subsystem: 1461:f01d, board: Avermedia Super 007 [card=117,autodetected]

[   14.660794] saa7133[0]: board init: gpio is 40000

[   14.794371] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 00: 61 14 1d f0 54 20 1c 00 43 43 a9 1c 55 d2 b2 92

[   14.794388] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 10: ff ff ff ff ff 20 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   14.794393] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 20: 01 40 01 32 32 01 01 43 88 ff 00 55 ff ff ff ff

[   14.794408] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 30: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   14.794413] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 40: ff 21 00 c0 96 10 05 32 15 76 8b 0c ff ff ff ff

[   14.794418] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 50: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   14.794423] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 60: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   14.794429] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 70: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   14.794434] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 80: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   14.794439] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 90: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   14.794443] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom a0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   14.794448] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom b0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   14.794453] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom c0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   14.794458] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom d0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   14.794463] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom e0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   14.794467] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom f0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   17.851958] saa7133[0]: registered device video1 [v4l2]

[   17.852060] saa7133[0]: registered device vbi0

[   17.861873] DVB: registering new adapter (saa7133[0])

[   17.861877] saa7134 0000:06:02.0: DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Philips TDA10046H DVB-T)...

[   18.237406] saa7134 ALSA driver for DMA sound loaded

[   18.237418] saa7133[0]/alsa: saa7133[0] at 0xf7100000 irq 17 registered as card -1

```

Anni fa, dovevo però per far funziore siffatta scheda utilizzare un firmware idoneo che non ricordo da e come scaricavo.

Però ora dovrebbe essere ok, nel senso che suddetto firmware già è presente:

```

ci7ht ~ # dmesg |grep firm

[   18.086854] tda1004x: found firmware revision 29 -- ok

```

Anche con Fedora che ho nel mio multiboot..... identico risultato.

Quello a cui mi serve però questa scheda è per trasformare filmati casalinghi su videocassetta in DVD (giuro... nullla di illecito)  :Smile: 

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## sabayonino

ciao. nel kernel è settato correttamente  il modulo per tale scheda ?

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_RC=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_DVB=m

```

tale modulo va bene per tutta la famiglia  SAA713x

da controllare anche il supporto a V4L (Video4Linux) anche se mi sebra ci sia (saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0, 2, 17 loaded  e compagnia bella)

```

/lib/modules/<kernel-version>/kernel/drivers/media/pci/saa7134

saa7134 # ls 

saa6752hs.ko  saa7134-alsa.ko  saa7134-dvb.ko  saa7134-empress.ko  saa7134.ko

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## ciro64

Grazie Carissimo..... e 1:

```

$ zcat /proc/config.gz |grep CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_RC=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_DVB=m

```

e 2 .... :

```

ci7ht saa7134 # ls -l

totale 680

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  25590 24 mag 22.55 saa6752hs.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  42410 24 mag 22.55 saa7134-alsa.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 119449 24 mag 22.55 saa7134-dvb.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  36526 24 mag 22.55 saa7134-empress.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 459989 24 mag 22.55 saa7134.ko

```

.

Ciao Egregio e ... davvero Grazie per l'aiuto che vuoi darmi  :Smile: 

----------

## ciro64

Ok, il problema è risolto; sbagliavo io ad usare Kaffeine usando le sorgenti (dei canali televisivi) sbagliate.

Ora Ho impostato su "Sorgente automatica Italia" e mi sta individuando parecchi canali.

Ciao e alla prossima  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Verifica se per caso non devi specificare manualmente (via o kernel command line) il codec specifico e se non sono richiesti ulteriori parametri.

Purtroppo è storicamente il punto debole dei moduli V4L.

----------

## ciro64

Mah... Ora vedo molti canali e devo dire con una bella qualità dell'immagine senza dover usare particolari parametri aggiuntivi.

Mi rimane da provare questa schedia anche come radio

Ed anche come scheda tv analogica per poter acquisire filmati da videocassette.

Però penso sia opportuno aprire delle nuove discussioni.

----------

## ciro64

Purtroppo devo riaprire questa discussione...... djinnZ ha la vista mollto lunga a quanto pare.

Difatii pur avendo aggiunto il firmwarein /lib/firmware, alcune volte lo "carica" mentre altre volte no, bloccandosi quindi a livello dell'avvio di X (dico ciò in quanto se uso l'opzione "nox" in grub il sistema arriva tranquillamente al login testuale).

Non so che fare......:

Gettto sta scheda dalla finestra (tanto funzione decentemente solo con "Finestre"...

Oppure c'è modo di reperire un firmware più aggiornato ?

Ed anche mi chiedo se sia meglio compilare il kernel con i firmwares "built in" o meno.

Devo forse postare un bugreport su kernel.org ?

Su Fedora 20 che ho in multiboot non ottengo questo fenomeno, anche se il sistema usando kaffeine col dvb mi va un po' a scatti.

Grazie per qualsiasi aiuto.

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Se usi l'immagine di avvio lo devi copiare anche nell'immagine (stò benedetto genkernel che va usato e configurato) oppure avrai sempre problemi di caricamento al boot.

Se usi i moduli builtin devi per forza mettere il firmware nel kernel, anche se non è scritto da nessuna parte è così.

Nel dubbio abbondo e faccio sempre entrambe le cose. Sia che uso i driver modulari che builtin.

Dai uno sguardo alle opzioni dei moduli. Ti ripeto che l'auto riconoscimento è il punto debole storico V4L.

Mi spiace se sono latitante ma sono ancora senza portatile ( così imparo a fidarmi dei megastore per gli acquisti...  :Crying or Very sad:  ).

Non è questione di vista lunga ma di averci bestemmiato più di te.

----------

## ciro64

Carissimo djinnZ ..... grazie per la tua risposta.

Temporaneamente ho voluto provare con il kernel (gentoo-sources) 3.15.1

Spero non siano le ultime "parole famose"; ma per il momento 5 avvii del sistema sono andati in modo regolare.

```

sandro@ci7ht ~ $ dmesg |grep firm

[    9.321084] tda1004x: found firmware revision 0 -- invalid

[   11.642466] tda1004x: found firmware revision 0 -- invalid

[   11.642468] tda1004x: waiting for firmware upload...

[   17.893619] tda1004x: found firmware revision 20 -- ok

```

Prima di chiudere la discussione con [risolto] preferirei aspettare un po' per vedere come si comporta questa versione di kernel.

Però mi interessa quanto hai scritto riguardo genkernel.... perdonami la mia autodidattica "ignoranza", però.... cosa potrei modificare in genkernel al fine di ottenere risultati , diciamo, "sicuri" ???

Ti ringrazio di cuore immensamente per i tuoi interventi che son sempre ultra-intelligenti..

Grazie Davvero Mago !!!  :Smile: 

(e anche grazie a Sabayonino.... accidenti un altro vero mago di Gentoo)  :Smile: 

Grazie ragazzi, è bello poter imparare tante cosi da Voi.

Con tanta stima  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Però mi interessa quanto hai scritto riguardo genkernel.... perdonami la mia autodidattica "ignoranza", però.... cosa potrei modificare in genkernel al fine di ottenere risultati , diciamo, "sicuri" ???

 Lo ho ripetuto fino alla noia mia e del prossimo su questo forum.

Cerca.

Sembra che il kernel provi prima a caricare il software builtin (ciè quello che viene predisposto direttamente nei sorgenti, non c'entra con l'inclusione) e poi quello "esterno" forse per questo hai problemi. Hai incluso i binari del firmware nel kernel?

Incensarmi serve solo a peggiorare la mia maldisposizione.  :Wink: 

----------

## ciro64

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *ciro64 wrote:*   Però mi interessa quanto hai scritto riguardo genkernel.... perdonami la mia autodidattica "ignoranza", però.... cosa potrei modificare in genkernel al fine di ottenere risultati , diciamo, "sicuri" ??? Lo ho ripetuto fino alla noia mia e del prossimo su questo forum.
> 
> Cerca.
> 
> Sembra che il kernel provi prima a caricare il software builtin (ciè quello che viene predisposto direttamente nei sorgenti, non c'entra con l'inclusione) e poi quello "esterno" forse per questo hai problemi. Hai incluso i binari del firmware nel kernel?
> ...

 

Accidenti... non era mia intenzione indisporre nessuno; tantomeno pensavo che fare un complimento potesse essere controproducente  :Neutral: 

Communque con questo kernel 3.15.1 sinora gli avvi di sistema sono andati bene.

Considero Risolto.

Grazie e Buon Tutto a Tutti.

----------

